# Mantua Open 2010



## Branca (Oct 16, 2010)

Until now:

Giovanni Contardi 333 avg5: 10.19 NR
Giovanni Contardi 444 avg5: 40.67 *WR* Times: 41.68 41.22 39.11 (44.36) (37.16)


----------



## Faz (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeahh Giovanni!


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 16, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> *You*, Haixu, Faz, Erik, Syuhei and Han-Cyun Chen probably all have the biggest chances of the next avg WR.


 
I knew he could do it! 

Btw, this was on a thread of a 4x4 solve he did, so I was talking about him.

This WR just keeps on getting faster. Nice avg, Giovanni. :tu


----------



## aronpm (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice :O


----------



## x-colo-x (Oct 16, 2010)

conta


----------



## joey (Oct 16, 2010)

rdi


----------



## Pro94 (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulation Conta


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 16, 2010)

Amazing! Really nice job, Giovanni!  And: Giovanni! 



RCTACameron said:


> I knew he could do it!
> 
> Btw, this was on a thread of a 4x4 solve he did, so I was talking about him.



Wow! You are a true visionary! Can I have next week's lottery numbers please? 



RCTACameron said:


> This WR just keeps on getting faster.


 
And yet the other WRs are getting slower... :S


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 18, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> This WR just keeps on getting faster.


 
Isn't that the point of a speedsolving WR?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Isn't that the point of a speedsolving WR?


 
Wait wat... you mean I should be trying to get _faster_??? Coz I keep setting new personal high scores...


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry, I worded that badly. I meant it is being broken more often than other WRs. I suck at saying stuff.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 18, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Sorry, I worded that badly. I meant it is being broken more often than other WRs.* I suck at saying stuff.*


 
And yet you wrote "saying", even though noone heard you.  Sorry, that's just net picking.

No worries. If you want to _say_ something, you will always have the time to think about it. If you really can't find any good way to tell us what you want, than just simply keep it for yourself. There is no rush, noone will blame you for not posting for a while.

In my opinion the comment about who had the most chances breaking the average WR was pretty pointless, since you basically summed up the best 6 cubers in 4x4x4, so that was not really a surprise that one of them broke it, was it?

The other comment about the 4x4x4 average WR getting better is also not the smartest thing to say, since WRs are getting faster. It's just that simple. 

I hope you don't think I hunt at you and I don't have anything better to do than trolling on your comment. I just want you to fit here, you are kind of new here, it's ok. Just make sure to think before you post.


----------

